# Rare Seiko



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is an old Seiko watch that I have been restoring today. I even re-finished the dial this afternoon. I am not 100% happy with the dial so I may have it professionally re-done.

The movement is a 26 Jewel Cal. 6206 Gold tone, I have never seen another.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy isn't that watch known as the Weekdater. If it is (and I'm not 100% sure) I think there were a fair few made but it is very old so few survive now. Whatever, it looks very nice.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some did have weekdater on the dial. The original dial was very bad but it did not have the "Weekdater" on it. I have never seen another gold tone Seiko movement.

I have some old 30 Jewel Seiko's that I may give some treatment to.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy. Was trawling through some Japanese sites, (as you do) and could not find anything remotely similar to that dial. I did find though that this watch seems to have a very similar movement. Maybe the same?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes same movement. Must be pretty rare though. ?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Certainly looks that way. My written Japanese is very ropey and rusty but from what little I can read , the site I found this on indicates this is a rare piece. VERY NICE


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Are you lot trying to get me hooked on Seiko!!!?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well you can't have that one because it's now

MINE


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well..........you're an absolute rotter!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pleased to report this watch arrived this morning. Another little gem from Roy. I don't know why he wasn't 100% happy with the dial. A little bit of the 6 from 26 (jewels) is missing but other than that, great. I reckon this watch would have been advertised by Seiko as a smart dressy watch for posh functions. A lovely little watch. Cheers.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you are happy Andy,


----------

